# Why I love bowhunting



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I won't be able to get out again during the regular season and so I can't help but do a little assessment. All in all, it's has been a great hunt this year. Lots of deer, lots of big bucks and plenty of time to hunt them. Very few hunters compared to past years, too, which I think makes for a much better hunt. I passed on several 2 points, blew it on a couple big 4 points and made repeated efforts at a monster buck who was just too smart for me.

But what's made my hunt this year has been all the close encounters with wildlife I've had. I had a big boar bear 30 yards away while he was ripping a log apart and eating ants. They must be tasty because he was definitely enjoying them. That's the first bear I've seen on that mountain and I've hunted there all my life.

I spotted a coyote and called her and her two pups into range. She knew I was there, but couldn't tell where I was and even though I was tempted to stick her with an arrow to give her an indication, I didn't.

I had a doe come so close that I literally could have reached out and petted her.

And of course there have been several really close calls, when just another split second or just one more step would have given me a shot. My hunt almost ended opening morning when at first light, 3 bucks were slowly working their way towards me. They were all within range and I could have shot, but I held out for an even better shot and while I was being all patient and crafty, another hunter stumbled right into the setup. He was really apologetic, but in retrospect, I would have missed out if I'd killed my deer that soon.

All this makes for some great memories.

What I love most of all is getting in the middle of a bunch of deer and just watching them do their thing. Eventually, one gets a whiff of something that shouldn't be there and they start bellowing back and forth. Even more fun is when there's a big buck or two in the mix and I can't move without getting busted, so all I can do is just sit tight, wait patiently and try to keep the shivers in check as one of them comes my way but not quite close enough for a shot.

Of course, that's all just chapter one. As they say, the story continues...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good story Fin, look forward to the rest.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> What I love most of all is getting in the middle of a bunch of deer and just watching them do their thing. Eventually, one gets a whiff of something that shouldn't be there and they start bellowing back and forth. Even more fun is when there's a big buck or two in the mix and I can't move without getting busted, so all I can do is just sit tight, wait patiently and try to keep the shivers in check as one of them comes my way but not quite close enough for a shot.
> 
> Of course, that's all just chapter one. As they say, the story continues...


I hear ya... only I'm down with elk bugling, moving through the woods all around me, and having to wait and see if they're going to give me a shot, because if I even sweat wrong, I'm going to get busted and all the hiking and hard work goes for nothing. *I LOVE THIS GAME!!!* :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story. I love this game becasue you get to see lots of game and soem realy nice deer. also trying to bet them in there home is fun. It been a great year this year. even i should have been done opening moring but. it been fun and a learing year again. I found out soem stuff i just need to keep to my self and do soem scouting in a new area next year. cant wait.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm just a bowhuntin addict.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Smitty... I went online and found a bigger version of the picture you sent me. :lol: I hope you get into the critters next year Smitty. Maybe you, your husband, LOAH and his wife and Wendy and I can get up for some bowhunting/fishing. Loah can catch us dinner while we try and bring home some additional "fixins".  

I agree with pretty much everything you said Trish.... I like the whole meditative "atmosphere" you get from being back in beautiful country without another soul around, just looking, smelling, breathing in fresh air, taking in panoramic views..... and practice... for some reason, I love to practice. I'm hoping that pays off this year or next and I wind up making a quick, clean kill and don't spend too much time wringing my hands over "shoulda been" situations. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice story. It's good to see that someone "gets it". (except for the fawn killin' Coyotes and letting them live)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I love bowhunting because I never get bloody, or tired from dragging a deer out of the mountains. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I love bowhunting because I never get bloody, or tired from dragging a deer out of the mountains. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: ... Loke, that was hilarious!!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad I found this, I thought after the DWR forum was gone we wouldn't have this but here it is and it is great. But I love bowhunting for all the same reasons. But I love getting out there and being a lone. The opening weekend is busy, but the rest of the hunt especially the week days are great, I feel like I own the mountain. I could have shot a 3 point and a 4 points, but I was enjoying the hunt so much that I held out for the monster that I was chasing, never got him so I had to settle on a small 3 point but I loved every bit of it. My kids were able to see me bring the deer back to camp because I had them come up on the weekend and they loved every bit of it. Nothing better than the bow hunt. Much more of a challenge.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Loke said:


> I love bowhunting because I never get bloody, or tired from dragging a deer out of the mountains. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Genious!!!!!


----------

